# Market or spontainious street vending



## starduster (Dec 11, 2008)

*Following my two fun trips down to my local township where I set up my stall opposite our local Museum a girl friend suggest we utilize her mums block of land for a mini market come garage sale.She has at least one other girl friend that will join us with antiques.This girl friend has vintage clothing.Her hubby said they will bring a boat ,ride on mower and some other things up there also to add to it.
The block of land is in a delightful position in the center of our tiny picturesque town visible to our local petrol station.
We are at this point thinking Saturday when it cools down a bit. We are sub tropical here.  
There is a relocatable hut there that can be used if it rains.
So from little acorns ,etc.
Also I haven't unpacked my soaps out of my little 4 wheel drive station wagon yet.It is just so convenient to have them in there. My friends say it may become my Gypsy Soap Wagon .I must tidy up the soaps tho*


----------



## Lindy (Dec 11, 2008)

I love the idea of the "Gypsy Wagon" - you could have way too much fun with it.  Get one of those tents that come off the back of the car, hang candles, stars.......stuff....oh yeah - too perfect.

Congrats by the way on the opportunity.


----------



## starduster (Dec 11, 2008)

*Stars , flowers in hair*



			
				Lindy said:
			
		

> I love the idea of the "Gypsy Wagon" - you could have way too much fun with it.  Get one of those tents that come off the back of the car, hang candles, stars.......stuff....oh yeah - too perfect.
> 
> Congrats by the way on the opportunity.



Tents that hang off the back of a car.Can you google up some samples.Sounds pretty good but I am not familiar so dont know what to look for.
I was just thinking about my bathroom ceiling today.It is unfinished and sometimes that room is used to show my soaps in.It opens in to main living area. Spills in curved actuall and I was thinking of going the whole hog and making it a sky roof with all that hanging star stuff .Especially as there are heaps to buy for decorations in the shops just now.
Reborn hippy I am me thinks


----------



## topcat (Dec 11, 2008)

I love how opportunities arise for you when you are open to them..... :wink: 

Your friend's idea can blossom into a regular market-style gathering methinks.....with regular customers and word of mouth spreading of your fame.....you can become a 'find' in the eyes of the market-going world and everyone who travels to visit and fall in love with your soap, will come back again and again to visit your website (with its new functionality :wink: )


----------



## starduster (Dec 11, 2008)

*Reach for the stars and land on the moon*



			
				topcat said:
			
		

> I love how opportunities arise for you when you are open to them..... :wink:
> 
> Your friend's idea can blossom into a regular market-style gathering methinks.....with regular customers and word of mouth spreading of your fame.....you can become a 'find' in the eyes of the market-going world and everyone who travels to visit and fall in love with your soap, will come back again and again to visit your website (with its new functionality :wink: )



Yes this is all possible and I see no reason why not.
Markets have often been tried just arround the corner,out of site.Probably not even 1k away.Also they were not created by mad crazy visionaries and everyone knows you have to be a little crazy to stay sane.
So now we shall see.Could of course be a stepping stone to something even better.
But as long as someone brings the coffee and we have fairy lights in the trees it shall be a hoot.
Thankyou for your encouragement.
Photos?That goes with out saying.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey Mary,

Sorry this took so long - check this website to see what I mean about a car tent.....http://interactive.toyota.ca/shock/yarishb/checker_l1.htm

I think this is a wonderful idea for you to do!!

Cheers
Linda


----------



## starduster (Dec 12, 2008)

*What a cool idea*



			
				Lindy said:
			
		

> Hey Mary,
> 
> Sorry this took so long - check this website to see what I mean about a car tent.....http://interactive.toyota.ca/shock/yarishb/checker_l1.htm
> 
> ...


Thankyou,
That is quite intriguing.I looked on the sites over here but saw nothing like that.Thanks.My dog and I would be very comfortable in that.
It will certainly be food for thought.
At the very least you have me thinking about decorating one of those stall covers with all painted stars and things.
No sleeps to go now.You wll be getting ready for your Farmers Market Stall.
Good luck.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 12, 2008)

Check the rules in your town to see what they are. I have done the Gypsy thing & it's pretty fun, but I have also had the cops pop in & send me packing. That's fine too, I would just hate to items confiscated. That never happened, but it could.


----------



## starduster (Dec 12, 2008)

*Great thinking*



			
				Tabitha said:
			
		

> Check the rules in your town to see what they are. I have done the Gypsy thing & it's pretty fun, but I have also had the cops pop in & send me packing. That's fine too, I would just hate toThe  items confiscated. That never happened, but it could.


(So if they confiscated soap would we have a council clean up?)
Thanks.
I am very familiar with our small town rules.They have to have a compliant first and take that to the Council meeting before acting.Warnings come first.All that lovely red tape.
Saturday nothing happens.Lucky we are in a small country town.
I know what you mean tho.Getting stuff cofiscated would be a total bore.
If it seems to be worth while to continue we have ways to legalise it.
I lived by seat of pance for many years even when having fully legal busnesses . Many stouches  fought out with council through newspapers which gave free publicity ,but I am a dignified soaper now and way to old for all that  :wink:  :wink:  :wink:  :wink:
Ps When I say fully legal I still sometimes resorted to highway signage that wasn't quite legal etc. Hey a girl had to do what a girl had to do.


----------



## starduster (Dec 13, 2008)

*Stormed out*

I was stormed out yesterday. Beautiful for the flora and fauna but not the time to take soap out.
So instead I will treat you to a photo taken in my sub tropical rainforest this morning.Day after lightening storm adding minerals and after full moon.



Till next time


----------



## Deda (Dec 13, 2008)

Beautiful! Just beautiful.


----------



## jeffp2007 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Stormed out*



			
				starduster said:
			
		

> I was stormed out yesterday. Beautiful for the flora and fauna but not the time to take soap out.
> So instead I will treat you to a photo taken in my sub tropical rainforest this morning.Day after lightening storm adding minerals and after full moon.
> 
> 
> ...



Sedum and Siberian bugloss? Bugging me because I just took a plant class this semester.


----------

